# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Πιάτο 60cm

## mikemtb

Έχω το κάτωθι πιάτο χωρίς το μπράτσο. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει το μήκος του μπράτσου για να φτιάξω ένα νέο στο χέρι. Έχω ένα που έχει περισσέψει από 80αρι πιάτο.
Σίγουρα θα είναι μικρότερο σε μήκος αλλά πόσο? 
Αναλογικά πάει? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Βρέθηκε, και είναι 45 cm
Έφτιαξα ένα αντίγραφο με 100% επιτυχια 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

kioan (23-03-19)

----------

